# Newbiw looking to refine 100+ lbs of heavily laden gold ore



## Trilly (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new at this Gold refining thing and could use some info. I have pretty much unlimited access to acidic chemicals through my job. I have 34% pure HCl, 98% pure nitric acid, and 98% pure sulfuric acid and a hazmat suit w/ respirator.

I have well in excess of 100 (possibly up to 200) lbs of heavily gold laden ore with some purer nuggets here and there. I want to refine this gold into it's purest form possible, be it dust or solid, WITHOUT using mercury or cyanide. Ideally, I'd like If I get caught with either of those in my state w/o permits, I could get fined huge. That said, I have tons of acids as listed, sodium metabisulfate, urea, car battery charger if needed for electroplating usage, plastic gatorade jugs, hordes of 5 gallon buckets, hot plates, clay bowls.....

So I'm just looking for a relatively environmentally friendly and fast (w/in a few days) way to isolate and extract my gold from my ore. I am told I just can't dissolve it with aqua regia and sprinkle in some sodium metabisulfate and have it magically reconstitute and filter it out. So would anyone be willing to give me the info on how to accomplish this w/o using mercury or cyanide? Please be specific and chronological, including any relevant stoicheometry per how to make the optimum potency aqua regia given the potency of the chemicals I have on hand/any other things I need to manufacture. Just be really specific, and I'll be forever grateful for any solid info. Thanks folks.

-Ty

I


----------



## nickvc (Apr 16, 2011)

Ty welcome to the forum. 
The bad news is that there are no sure fire method to treat all ores as they all vary in their make up. You might get more advice if you describe precisely what's in your ores, you mention visible nuggets so it might be a case of concentrating,crushing and segregating,the ores to begin the process.
I'm far from an expert on this type of material but we have our own Rockman on the forum so try posting your question on his thread covering identification of ores.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 16, 2011)

You need to leech the gold out of the ore.

If you can't use arsenic, you might have to go with iodine. Search for the appropriate thread and see what's involved.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2011)

Drewbie said:


> you might have to go with iodine.


Or thio.


Drewbie said:


> Search for the appropriate thread and see what's involved.


There are plenty of threads dealing with leaching of gold bearing material of all sorts.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 16, 2011)

Arsenic?
I am quite sure you meant cyanide.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 16, 2011)

You are quite correct.


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello Trilly,

For a start, could you post a photo of the ore that you are trying to process?

I would like to see what you are trying to process, and I'm sure everyone else would like to see it as well.
A photo would help out immensely as far as figuring out what process to start with, due to the fact that none of us are sure what type of ore you are dealing with, be it a sulfide, oxide, halide, borate, chlorate, etc.

If the ore is a free milling Ore, then pretty much all you would have to do is crush it fine, and use a gold wheel, blue bowl, or hydrofuge to separate the gold from the gange material (Tailings). Don't throw away the tailings, as they will most likely contain invisible values, and should be leached.

As much as I know about rocks and minerals, 
this is as much help as I can give without knowing for sure what you are processing.

Once we, (and myself personally), know what we are dealing with in our efforts to help you out, 
we will be able to give suggestions as to what process you should try.

The native nuggets and flour gold can be refined with the AR method found on this forum.

I look forward to your reply, 
and a photo or photos of the ore that you are trying to process.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## solarsmith (Apr 16, 2011)

If its over 20 oz per ton it is concentrated and can be sold as is to many refiners. other wise it needs to be concentrated first with a gravity or float system.. Bryan In Denver Colorado I buy catalytic converters.. you can call me with questions on floatation if you need to 303 503 4799


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 17, 2011)

solarsmith said:


> If its over 20 oz per ton it is concentrated and can be sold as is to many refiners. other wise it needs to be concentrated first with a gravity or float system. You can call me with questions on floatation if you need to.



Unconcentrated head ore with a 1/3 of an oz per ton Gold is marketable through my contacts.

Refineries processing Ore that won't touch anything with less than 10 oz per ton are nothing more than 
"Gravy Train Operators" looking to "Cream" off the "High Grade" material, and leave the rest for someone else. 

Lower grade material can easily be leached and the values recovered at a profit by those who have the facilities to do so.
I've done the "Leg Work" and found such people.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## solarsmith (Apr 19, 2011)

I have many tons of 0.59 oz per ton oxide type ore... I have found a few that will deal with it.. however if I concentrate it to over 20 oz a ton there are many that want it. would any of your contacts be interested in 0.59 oz per ton? in small quantities like 6 tons per shipment up to 20 tons repeating.every 60 to 90 days?
its the small quantities that they all balk at...
thanks BRYAN IN Denver Colorado 303 503 4799 (I buy cats too!)


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 19, 2011)

solarsmith said:


> I have many tons of 0.59 oz per ton oxide type ore... would any of your contacts be interested in 0.59 oz per ton? in small quantities like 6 tons per shipment up to 20 tons repeating.every 60 to 90 days? its the small quantities that they all balk at...



I'm not sure, but I sent an email, and hopefully will have an answer for you shortly.
I understand your dilemma being that you're dealing with small quantities.
I'll do what I can for you, if interested. 

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------

